# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Doula maakt bevalling gemakkelijker - Artikel

## Leontien



----------


## Pientje

Ik vind die cijfers nogal ver gezocht...als het allemaal zo makkelijk was...

Ik moet er niet aan denken een vreemde aan mijn bevallingsbed te hebben...

----------


## Nicole

Ik werk zelf in de kraamzorg en ik vind een Doula een achterhaald iets ... als de verloskundige nu gewoon wat eerder de kraamhulp zouden bellen en niet op het laatste moment pas belt wanneer de aanstaande moeder al 7 cm ontsluiting heeft dan kan de kraamhulp ook een goeie steun en toeverlaat voor de aanstaande moeder zijn ... een Doula weet niet veel meer dan een goed opgeleide kraamhulp.

----------

